# Co-polymar knots?



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok on my Bass poles I usually run 10# braided like with a 8-10# leader, I decided on using some 8# co-polymar for my leader and tied my lure on with a improved cinch knot. Yesterday I lost 3 decent Bass when the cinch knot gave up, after that I used a palomar knot and had no issues. So I am wondering what knot is best for co-polymer line? I know I always use a palomar knot for braid is Co-polymar line just as slick?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Treat it just like braided line and you can’t go wrong. I personally use the double Palomar knot when tying my braid or co-polymar .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on the Paloma’s….


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

All I use is palomar! It is easy to tie and is strong on anything. I wet the line to prevent friction when tightening down.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Used both the polymer and FG knot connecting leader to braid.
Came to the conclusion I like the FG knot much better.
As strong...if not stronger than the polymer. And for sure a much thinner knot that goes through the eyelits better.
While it's not as easy a knot to tie as the polymer...Have literally beat this knot to death for a solid week at LSC and have yet to have it fail so the little extra effort is worth it to me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

With co polymer line just use a Palomar or shark knot for line to lure. With shark knot you actually have 3 tag ends. Tie it like a fisherman's knot (kinda). Double your line run it through the eye, wrap the doubled end up the line 5 times. run doubled end through the loop you created at the eye of the hook. Wet with spit and cinch down. This is also one of the strongest knots for fourocarbon line.

For braid to leader use Alberto knot if you don't know how to tie FG knot.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> With co polymer line just use a Palomar or shark knot for line to lure. With shark knot you actually have 3 tag ends. Tie it like a fisherman's knot (kinda). Double your line run it through the eye, wrap the doubled end up the line 5 times. run doubled end through the loop you created at the eye of the hook. Wet with spit and cinch down. This is also one of the strongest knots for fourocarbon line.
> 
> For braid to leader use Alberto knot if you don't know how to tie FG knot.


Thanks, I looked up that Shark knot but I think ill stick with the Palomar for now until I have a fail. Also I use the double uni for braid to leader and haven't had any issues although I know the FG knot is a popular one.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom Thesing said:


> Thanks, I looked up that Shark knot but I think ill stick with the Palomar for now until I have a fail. Also I use the double uni for braid to leader and haven't had any issues although I know the FG knot is a popular one.


Double uni you can't go wrong...won't fail...it's impossible, tied right the knots work against each other...one knot will not pull through the other.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Agree double uni is a great durabil knot that's al. I used for 10 or so years and never once had it fail me, but once I started using the Alberto I wont go back it goes through the eyes so much nicer and it hasn't failed me yet been using it for 5 or so years now.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Never heard of the Alberto knot before. Just looked it up and it looks so easy. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

My basic setup on nearly all my rods is a leader connected to a braid mainline (the line weights vary by application but the basic setup is the same). I used to use Yo-Zuri Hybrid (I still use some of this) for the leader but mostly have now switched to *P-Line* *Floroclear*.

To connect the leader to the braid mainline I go with an *Alberto* knot. I tried the FG knot for a while but had failures with it once the water started to cool down in the late fall.
(I used to use a Blood knot for the leader to braid connection but then I had trouble tying that with the slicker P-Line.)

For connecting my hooks/lures I most often go with a *Pitzen* knot (Pitzen Knot - How to tie the Pitzen Knot aka Eugene Knot 16/20 Knot). I sometimes will tie on with a Palomar knot but I find that the Pitzen knot is easier when I am doing a re-tie without removing a soft bait from the hook. Also it is much easier when tying on a crank bait with multiple treble hooks since you're not having to loop the line around the crankbait.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Since i switched to braid 40+ years ago i put a drop of one of the super glues on all of my knots. Drop it in the water & the water sets the glue immediately.


----------

